# Blue Buffalo Deal



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

For any of you who feed Blue Buffalo, you can get a $5 coupon by going to the link below. You enter your dog's name & ask to compare BB to another brand. We used to also get coupons via the mailing list. Pumpkin came to us from the breeder on Blue. It is a one time coupon, but your friends can help as well  Just an FYI.
http://www.bluebuffalo.com/dog-food-comparison/true-blue-test


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this!


----------

